
Vice Media Cuts 250 Jobs, 10% of Workforce - simonsarris
https://www.wsj.com/articles/vice-media-cuts-250-jobs-or-10-of-workforce-11549033923
======
simonsarris
Another source w/o paywall: [https://www.businessinsider.com/vice-media-
cutting-10-of-its...](https://www.businessinsider.com/vice-media-
cutting-10-of-its-staff-or-250-people-as-revenue-slows-2019-2)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Another decimation.

